# Rien ne va plus



## Joan bolets

Salve.

La traduzione più comune di questa espressione rinvia al lessico del gioco d'azzardo (*non si accettano più puntate...*)

Quale altro significato può assumere? Io sospetto dche si tratti di 'Nulla più funziona' '*Fine del gioco*', intendendo una sopravvenuta ostilità tra due persone. L'articolo che sto leggendo infatti parla di un malinteso tra X e Y, e titola:

_Rien ne va plus entre X et Y_. 

Merc!


----------



## Fred_C

Salve.

Di solito, "rien ne va" è il contrario di "tout va bien". (Significa lo stesso di "tout va mal")


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Come si direbbe : *les jeux sont faits, rien ne va plus!* [= le moment de miser (dans un jeu d'argent) est passé, par exemple à la roulette]


----------



## Jenard

Direi pero' che "rien ne va plus" non significa che e' tutto finito. Non si accettano piu' puntate ma il gioco non e' finito! Quindi "rien ne va plus entre X et Y" secondo me significa che c'e' sempre un rapporto fra i due (amicizia, amore, lavoro), ma che litigano in continuazione, che non trovano accordo su nulla.


----------



## Joan bolets

Jenard said:


> Direi pero' che "rien ne va plus" non significa che e' tutto finito. Non si accettano piu' puntate ma il gioco non e' finito! Quindi "rien ne va plus entre X et Y" secondo me significa che c'e' sempre un rapporto fra i due (amicizia, amore, lavoro), ma che litigano in continuazione, che non trovano accordo su nulla.



Grazie, questa interpretazione mi sembra quella più prossima a ció che immaginavo io al principio


----------



## Luysa

Se è riferito al rapporto tra due persone potrebbe anche essere tradotto come "non funziona più"... ma non sono certa che dia il senso di un qualcosa non completamente e definitivamente interrotto tra le due persone in questione...


----------

